# Burl anyone ?



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Well we missed out on this one. This link will be dead in a few weeks, I will delete it then. An eBay auction for a *12 ton *burl . (removed dead link)

$5000, no bidders. I hope these guys find a market. (personally I would have found one before I dragged the 24,000 lb monster out of the woods). I just saw it last night, right as it ended. Just imagine the table tops that baby would make. I got a couple hundred dollars burning a hole in my pocket, wonder if they would consider a "best offer" :laughing:.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

That is insane. You could turn a hot tub for six out of that thing.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I would still love to know what causes "burls" and why they affect only certain trees?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

joasis said:


> I would still love to know what causes "burls" and why they affect only certain trees?


Just beautiful freaks of nature. I was looking through one of my bookmarks about figured wood (I am going to add it to the "wood links" thread) and read something I had not caught before. 

_"Utilization of elm burls for furniture in the U.S. during the 1920's probably led to introduction of Dutch elm disease into this country. Ceratocystis ulmi (causal fungus of Dutch elm disease) probably was introduced into this country within elm-burl material imported from France for use as veneer and subsequently in furniture manufacture."_


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Daren, what do you think the shipping cost would be on that sucker?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

woodman42 said:


> Hey Daren, what do you think the shipping cost would be on that sucker?


From Canada to Texas...prolly a bunch .


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

$3 a mile, minimum....but if i guy could mill it in cross sections, imagine the value for tables. And no two alike.


----------



## mtnmom5 (Dec 24, 2007)

We have found burls that we thought were pretty impressive in our Montana woods but NOTHING like this! 

I would LOVE to have a table made out of it - wow...


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

They find some biggies in Canada. Yea, I would love to make an 8' round conference table out of a single burl slab . A chainsaw with a 72" bar and I am in business. Here are some more crazy Canadian burls I found...I mean when you have to build a shed to cover it, or you can climb on it, that there is a BIG burl.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, can you imagine the table tops, bar tops, countertops etc to be made out of that monster?. I bet the patterns in that bad boy would be stunning!. Did they ever get a bid?


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Bathtub,yeah.Thanks for the pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------

